# Feeling flabby?. Feeling weak?.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Don't get sand kicked in your face, get the body you have always wanted, you want one of these .. Or have you already got one?.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Don't get sand kicked in your face, get the body you have always wanted, you want one of these .. Or have you already got one?.. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ray.


Ha ha. had it as an email attachment a few days ago  I have ordered a blue one. 8)

Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Already got one........You can't beat pulling your own :!: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Shouldn't this ad come with a xxxxxxx rating. :lol: 


tony


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

It will make you deaf!! :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

bigfoot said:


> It will make you deaf!! :lol:


Eh!.


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

This is by far the funniest thing that I HAVE SEEN POSTED ON THIS FORUM. Many thanks for sharing it with us.
Clive :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just off to shave my palms


----------

